# How soon can I go back for FET after BFN?



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi

I just got my first BFN this morning.  Well on saying that, I have been getting BFN's every month for 8 years, but this was my first ICSI attempt.

I had frozen embryo transfer two weeks ago, and have still got four frosties left.  Just wondering how many AFs I have to endure before they will start down regging me again for my next attempt FET.

In some ways I want some time to enjoy life and let me body get back to normal, but in others I just want to get going again and get that BFP!

thanks

Jo


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

so sorry hun  

clinics seem to vary on how many af's before you can start again, i know our clinic said 3 but i think some will let you go straight away 

pam xx


----------

